# Hub drain strainer?



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm creating a hub drain for a food prep sink so code says it needs to have a strainer. Is there a hub drain fitting that has a strainer built in? What have you done in this situation?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Floor sink.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess I didn't make it clear. I'm creating a hub drain above ground since the gc doesnt want to break up the floor to add in a floor sink/floor drain.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tell him goodbye c word. I have no love left for idiot GC's. You tell him how it's going to be done.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't know any strainer for a hub drain, floor sink w/top grate or funnel drain if floor drain.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If there's a floor drain already, saw cut the concrete around it with a grinder and a diamond wheel. And charge him extra!


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there a legal way to indirect a food prep sink without using an infloor receptor?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Not that I know of. He gave you a white elephant and now your wasting time and energy for what? Is he going to pay you more?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Floor sink. You're the plumber, you know the code. He doesn't make the rules.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

themavinator said:


> ...the gc doesnt want to break up the floor to add in a floor sink/floor drain.


...


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Thinking about this made me wonder why you couldn't use a manufactured air gap on a food prep sink. I've obviously never heard of anyone doing it but it just made me curious.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

themavinator said:


> Thinking about this made me wonder why you couldn't use a manufactured air gap on a food prep sink. I've obviously never heard of anyone doing it but it just made me curious.


 I've done it before on the pvc waste above ground but I asked permission first. Then I used a trap and an increasing coupling but no strainer. It was only for a coffee sink. The inspector also made sure with all 3 compartments draining my trap did not overflow.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

No strainer required under IPC. A hub drain is not a floor drain.

Question Is there a legal way to indirect a food prep sink without using an infloor receptor?

Yes as long as you maintain an air gap on the prep sink drain. You can drain it to any vented trap. Some use a 1.5 inch trap with a 1.5 inch to 3 inch coupling as a funnel. Have a proper air gap between the 2 you are good.

It cannot splash or cause a slip hazard. Most splashing can be eliminated by cutting a 45 degree slash on your air gap and aim for the center of your funnel.

But If your approved plans call for a floor sink you must install a floor sink.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've done it with a 4x2 pvc coupling and a 2x11/2 bushing in it. I have a new bar with dual ice trays that I plan on using it for next week.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Floor sink in my area only. Plus we have plumb 3 comps in kitchens through grease traps.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Trap Guard >>>>>> http://www.trapguard.com/?page_id=29


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Ghostmaker said:


> No strainer required under IPC. A hub drain is not a floor drain.
> 
> Question Is there a legal way to indirect a food prep sink without using an infloor receptor?
> 
> ...


Ipc does require a strainer on anything that is not clear water waste. Thats why i asked. Not sure an inspector would even catch that though.


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

if the guy in that cheap, get some chicken wire and cut it to shape, then paint it pink.


----------

